# Simplicity mower with a kohler cv14s engine not starting, need help!



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Ok first of all I hope I am posting this in the right area! I have a Simplicity Lawn mower with a Kohler model cv14s engine in it. About a week ago the mower was running fine. I finished mowing the yard, and put it in the barn. I went out to the barn a few days ago to go out and mow again and it won't start. Here is what we have tried so far, and any further suggestions would be greatly appreciated as we are out of ideas!

We put in a new spark plug. Changed the air filter. Filled the gas tank about 1/4-1/2 way full (its a very big tank!) Took the carb off, and made sure the butterfly valves were moving properly, and that it was clean. There are 2 things that come into the carb, one is a metal tube that seems to carry the gas to the carb, and the other one is on the opposite side, but we arent certain what it is for. That tube was cracked (dry rotted) so we replaced that. Checked oil level. Took the flywheel off, removed the dead mouse that was under it, and checked the key, it looks fine. Took the muffler off and checked it out, nothing was blocking anything in there. Checked to make sure the spark plug was getting a spark. Tried starting it without the air filter in place. Checked to make sure the carb was getting gas when the choke was moved, and it is. Used starting fluid. Made sure the PTO switch wasn't stuck on. And I think that may be it.

The engine turns when we turn the key in the ignition, but all it does is backfires. After we used the starting fluid there was smoke coming out of the carb (we didn't have the air filter in place) and it seems like it is back firing at both the carb and the muffler. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for all your help!

Michelle


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a timing issue. Does this engine have smart spark?


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

I am not sure. Any way I can check?


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

actually, i just checked, its the cv16 engines that have it, so i dont think it does


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

if it makes any difference we checked to make sure the new spark plug was sparking, and it is. I forgot to put that above!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may want to remove the valve cover and have a look at the valve operation as it cranks over. You could also have a sticking valve and or a bent push rod.


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

would i be able to see all of this by removing the valve cover?


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

ok we took the valve cover off. This is a lil out of our technical range so excuse me if I ask anything that seems obvious. When we got the cover off, there was some oil that spilled out. We turned the flywheel and the 2 (what i can only assume are the valves) moved. I am not sure how they are supposed to move, if there is a rhythm to them or not, but they both moved, and (what i can only assume to be) the push rods that were making them moved did not appear to be bent.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Oil in the valve cover is normal. It sounds like it is all operating normally from your description. The next thing I would try, is to disconnect the kill switch lead from the tractor wiring to the engine. This should be a white wire coming from the CDI module. Perhaps one of the safety switches is causing some intermittent ignition spark.


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

is the CDI module the ignition module? the thing that the flywheel magnets pass by?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

caspurr said:


> is the CDI module the ignition module? the thing that the flywheel magnets pass by?


Yes, that's it.


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

Excellent, one of the bolts broke while we were taking the valve cover off, so we have to get that out, seal the valve cover back on, and then we will give that a try and let you know if that did the trick or not! Thank you so much for all your help thusfar!


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, we got the valve cover back on, and after waiting for the seal to cure, we disconnected the kill switch, and that didnt work either. While we were at it we gave the carb a good cleaning with carb cleaner (even though as i mentioned before it looked really clean, we figured better safe, then sorry) and still nothing. Any other ideas?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It really sounds like a sheered flywheel key or bad Ignition coil. if the coil is weak enough, it may not work under compression.


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

I really dont think it's the key, we pulled the flywheel off and the key looked fine. Is there a way for us to test/check the ignition coil? We had someone from in town have a look at it, not exactly sure whether he knew what he was doing or not, but he apparently says that its not getting any compression. I have no clue what that means, but i figured if i let you guys know maybe it would help you help me diagnose this stupid thing! lol


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

any ideas guys?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

2 quick easy ways to check compression, 1 is with the key turned off and spark plug wires removed from spark plugs try to turn the engine over by hand slowly till it gets hart to turn then back off a little and try to turn it fast with your had. and let go, If the engine rotation bounces back then it should have enough compression to start, If not then it doesn't have enough compression. 2 remove a spark plug place your finger over the spark plug hole firmly and crank the engine over. If it blows your finger off the hole then it has enough compression 99.999% of the time. if its a 2 cyl engine do this for each cylinder.


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

with the 2nd way you are suggesting...do we crank the engine by turning the key, or also by hand?


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

the engine is only 1 cylinder will either of these work?


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

ok tested it, using method 2, we feel pulsing air, but it doesn't "blow our finger off the hole". Not sure if that means there is not enough compression, or what?!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

caspurr said:


> with the 2nd way you are suggesting...do we crank the engine by turning the key, or also by hand?


You need to crank the engine over with the key to see if your getting enough compression to blow your finger off the plug hole. This really won't tell you much, as all it takes to blow your finger off the plug hole is around 40 lbs of compression, and that's not enough for the engine to start. Many auto parts stores will loan a compression tester for free with a deposit.


----------



## caspurr (Jul 1, 2010)

we did test it that way, and we felt compression, but it was hardly enough to blow our finger off. Would you still suggest that we test with with a compression tester?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

caspurr said:


> we did test it that way, and we felt compression, but it was hardly enough to blow our finger off. Would you still suggest that we test with with a compression tester?


If you tested that way and it was low, then I would just pull the head and have a look at the valves, gasket and piston/cylinder.


----------

